# Gravely 8122 40" deck question/belt question



## mdmeck001 (Aug 11, 2013)

I have a 40" deck on my gravely 8122. I just bought the tractor for cheap and the mower deck seems to be the only issue. I think the previous owner put it together wrong. The rear of the deck raises and lowers but the front does not with the manual lift. The front of the deck is always considerably raised compared to the rear. Not sure if it is catching or just put together wrong. Any ideas on how to get the front of the deck to lower? What size belt does the deck take/part number. Thanks for helping.


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

Hello, I have a 1975 812 and not sure as to the length of the belt. As for the deck adjustment, Have you looked underneath the tractor to see if the previous owner has somehow tied the deck in the up position? Let us know what you find.


----------



## rlordjr (Sep 2, 2013)

Make sure the lifting rod is in the right hole on the rockshaft. Make sure it even has a working rockshaft. Make sure there is nothing caught in the parallelogram lifting mechanism like a stick or something that goes across it. Make sure you wash behind your ears.


----------



## mdmeck001 (Aug 11, 2013)

thanks for the suggestions. The driveshaft for the mower deck was jammed causing it to not slide freely. This is why the deck was not lowering. Fixed the deck issue now when the blades are engaged the decks makes a ton of noise. I am thinking the bearings on the spindles may be shot from not using the deck in quite some time. Any ideas?


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

If your deck driveshaft is what was holding the deck from lowering down, You most likely have a bent driveshaft or bad u-joints from the shaft back to the pto. The 40" decks weigh approx. 200 lbs. and if the driveshaft was holding this kind of weight, you can be sure something has been bent or twisted. Is the noise coming from below the deck or from the top side of the deck. Also, When you engage the pto, Look under the tractor from one side or another and observe whether or not the drive shaft assembly is running true or is it running out of round. If running out of round, Stop immediately or you risk destroying the pto assembly inside the trans. Let us know what you find!


----------



## Fluid (Nov 28, 2013)

mdmeck001 said:


> thanks for the suggestions. The driveshaft for the mower deck was jammed causing it to not slide freely. This is why the deck was not lowering. Fixed the deck issue now when the blades are engaged the decks makes a ton of noise. I am thinking the bearings on the spindles may be shot from not using the deck in quite some time. Any ideas?


Maybe you should grease the drive shaft and the spindles. If the noise is less after greasing then you need to rebuild your spindles. Do you have any pictures of the deck you can post? Is the deck the new style or old?


----------

